# Interesting offroad camping adventures and a novel way to fund them



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*Some nudity*


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Too dry hot and dusty for me thanks.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe me too, but I have always had a fascination for off roading.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not enough nudity for me thanks.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dirty old sod.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, was the only reason I watched it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have never been averse to the finer points of the female form, my only problem is I forget why I like it so much, but I have always liked a pretty face old or young, a nice building, a well painted picture, anything of beauty, I don't see any reason to ignore anything just because I'm an old fellah.


----------

